# Home-made canister filter



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I recently made a small canister filter for fun, but the humm is kinda loud. It was supposed to be a filter for a little 5.5 tank by the bed, but alas not if it is too loud! I need help.

The body of the filter is made out of a 3x5x8 Lock'n'lock container. The tubing is black 1/2" OD, to fit into my small submersible pump taken from a 5-15g. whisper filter from walmart. Bio-balls and phosphate-removing filter pads make up the filtration. I cut all my holes into the lid and sealed them with aquarium sealant and none leak. The pump isn't sealed to the top of the container, just to the tubing and I thought this would help, since it didn't have anything to vibrate off of.

What can I do to help cut down the humming noise?


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd start with a different pump.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't change pump. It was the smallest one I could find, and the pump itself isn't loud. It just vibrates against the top. I think If I silicone it completely to the top it might help.


----------

